# NM Jersey?



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll be in Santa Fe in August and would like to get a NM state jesey. 

Anyone know of a bike shop in SF where I might be able to find one? 
Thanks!
Jerry


----------



## wheelerfreak (Nov 13, 2007)

You can pick them up online if nobody from SF can recommend a shop. I'm not familiar with any shops in SF so I can't help you out there.


----------



## cwilk44024 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Zia Jersey*

ShaverSport Cyclewear

They have a dealer locator on the site.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I think that every bike shop in NM carries the zia sun jersey.


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

ShaverSport New Mexico Bike Jersey - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## mileB (Sep 26, 2011)

Try Bike N Sport on the corner of Cordova and St Francis (next to Trader Joe's) if you want to buy one locally. Good shop for anything you need while you're in town too.


----------



## Littlebear73 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Santa Fe Jerseys*

New Mexico Bike N Sport just in their Santa Fe/Zia/Railroad Jerseys.
I believe they are Castelli and have all sizes.

Cheers 

B


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome, thank you very much. Need advice on riding while I'm there too, the right shop makes all the difference. Thank you very much again, I do appreciate it!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Check us out here. sfroadriders : SF Road Riders - Santa Fe, NM bicycling

All levels of Santa Fe Roadriders have a regular Sunday ride. "A" group also rides Saturdays. Bike n Sport does a ride Wednesday mornings. Can be pretty hard core. If you just want a friendly ride to see the sights try the Roadrider C level on Sunday or drop me a PM during the week.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome, will have to take the mountain bike with slicks and rigged for road use. Will tool around town and maybe make a short ride, but will def make it to the shop. Thanks again!!!
Jerry


----------

